
Cloud is the future of software dev? - sencho
http://sdtimes.com/next-big-cloud-migration-software-development/
======
jmjatlanta
Interesting article. IMO: I see the majority of software being developed
locally and pushed to the cloud for a while longer. Cloud for testing will
move quicker. But some development has already moved, some is in the process,
and some will never move (i.e. embedded/iot).

